# كيف اتصرف مع زمليتي المسلمة؟



## سيلفيا200 (12 أغسطس 2009)

هااااااااااااااااااي
انا سيلفيا راحه سنه تانيه كليه

باختصار معاي واحده مسلمه طيبه جداا بس انا بخاف من المسلمين اووي وبابا وماما دايم يحذروني منهم لدرجة ان تعاملاتي معهم تكاد تكون معدومه لكن البنت ديت حسيت انها طيبه بتتعامل معاي بكل احترام  ولما بطلب منها حاجه بتديهاني خصوصا انا في كلية طب ودايما بحتاج حاحاجات من صحابي








عاسزه رد بسررررررررررعه اتعامل معها ولا لألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألألأ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا محتاااااااااااااااااااره


----------



## totty (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*

*حبيبتى الاول اهلا وسهلا بيكى ونورتينا يا دكتووووره

بصى اتعاملى معاها بس فى حدود كليه وحاجات انتى عايزاها منها حاجات هيا عايزاها منك كده يعنى

كلنا لينا اصحاب مسلمين وتعاملنا معاهم فى حدود دراستنا 
وممكن تبقى الصداقه لبعد الدراسه لكن بالسؤال والمعامله الكويسه بس

ربنا معاكى يا قمره ويوفقك وتبقى دكتوره كبيره وشطوره*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*

*كلامك فكرنا بقصة السامرية لما جة المسيح *
*



فاتى الى مدينة من السامرة يقال لها سوخار بقرب الضيعة التي وهبها يعقوب ليوسف ابنه
6 و كانت هناك بئر يعقوب فاذ كان يسوع قد تعب من السفر جلس هكذا على البئر و كان نحو الساعة السادسة
7 فجاءت امراة من السامرة لتستقي ماء فقال لها يسوع اعطيني لاشرب
8 لان تلاميذه كانوا قد مضوا الى المدينة ليبتاعوا طعاما
9 فقالت له المراة السامرية كيف تطلب مني لتشرب و انت يهودي و انا امراة سامرية لان اليهود لا يعاملون السامريين
10 اجاب يسوع و قال لها لو كنت تعلمين عطية الله و من هو الذي يقول لك اعطيني لاشرب لطلبت انت منه فاعطاك ماء حيا
11 قالت له المراة يا سيد لا دلو لك و البئر عميقة فمن اين لك الماء الحي
12 العلك اعظم من ابينا يعقوب الذي اعطانا البئر و شرب منها هو و بنوه و مواشيه
13 اجاب يسوع و قال لها كل من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش ايضا
14 و لكن من يشرب من الماء الذي اعطيه انا فلن يعطش الى الابد بل الماء الذي اعطيه يصير فيه ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياة ابدية

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المسيح كسر الحاجز بين السامرية وبين اليهود وغير السامرية وخلاها من انسانة خاطية صارت تبشر*
*فالمسلمين اخواتك ولازم تحبيهم وتكوني صورة المسيح الحية ليهم*
*يشوفو المسيح فيكي في تصرفاتك زي مبيقول الاباء انجيل ماشي علي الارض*
*واقري احب قريبك كنفسك الي وضحها المسيح فيما بعد بقصة جميلة*
*توضح مين هو قريبك*
*ربنا يباركك*
*اخوكي اغريغوريوس*


----------



## سيلفيا200 (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*

انا معاكي        لكن انا بخاف منهم اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


هما وحشين انا حتى خايفه اسأل بابا تاني لانه مصمم اني متكلمش معه اد كده يعني ممنوع تاخد رقم تليفوني                   مش عارفه ايه سر الخوف ده



totty قال:


> *حبيبتى الاول اهلا وسهلا بيكى ونورتينا يا دكتووووره
> 
> بصى اتعاملى معاها بس فى حدود كليه وحاجات انتى عايزاها منها حاجات هيا عايزاها منك كده يعنى
> 
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*

معلش يا سيلفيا فى فكرة احلى انتى تاخد رقم تليفون البنت لكن هى متاخدش رقمك ويوم ما تكلميها كلميها من تليفون سنترال او بتاع باباكى

لان دلوقتى البنت دى مثلا  تبقى معاها رقمك ممكن اى ولد مش مسسيحى ياخده منها وبتبتدى بكدة 
باباكى وماماتك عندهم حق واسمعى كلامهم وبنفس الوقت تكونى حريصه

وبدل ما تقولى بتدينى ورق 
ربنا هو المعطى يا سيلفيا 
صلى لربنا وقوليله محتاجه هيبعتلك الا تحتاجيه من مليون مصدر 
مش منها بس

اسمعى كلام ماما وبابا عندهم حق
وبنت الطاعه تحل عليها البركه​


----------



## Kiril (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*

يعني خليكي حريصة
مقلناش متحبيهاش
مقلناش متتعامليش معاها
لكن كل شئ بحرص


----------



## girgis2 (12 أغسطس 2009)

يعني مثلاااا تيجي هي تقولك ان الورق مش معاها دلوقتي تعالي معايا في بيتي عشان أدهولك - أوعي تروحي معاها وتدخلي بيتها مهما ألحت عليكي لأنك ممكن تدخلي بيتها يطلعلك 4 أو 5 شبان ويطلبوا منك تختاري واحد منهم وتغيري دينك معاه - والكلام ده حصل قبل كدة كذا مرة وفي واحدة قالتلهم طيب خلوني أصلي في أوضة لوحدي الأول ولما رضيوا دخلت وكتبت قصتها واللي حصل معاها على دراعها عشان محدش يقول عليها كلام مش حقيقي وبعدين رمت نفسها من البلكونة وأبونا اللي هناك بعد كدة لما قرى قصتها على دراعها كفن جسدها ولف بيها في كل البلد وقال عليها شهيدة العفة

وممكن حاجة تانية - تعزمك في بيتها على حاجة فيها مخدر وتنومك وسعتها ممكن يعملوا فيكي اللي هما عايزينوا

والأهم الصلاة وطلب الحماية من ربنا باستمرار لأنه هو من يحميكي وعلى ذكائك لا تعتمدي

دا احنا في زمن بيستخدموا فيه الأطفال في الاختطاف دلوقتي - في المنتدى هنا قريت قصة واحدة شافت طفل صغير بيبكي فصعب عليها وسألته مالك ففهمها انه تايه وادالها ورقة مكتوب فيها عنوان بيت وطلب منها توديه المكان ده وقالها ده بيته ولما راحت هناك وداست على الجرس كان متكهرب ففقدت وعيها ولما فاقت لقيت نفسها عريانه في بيت مهجور

ومازال ابليس بيتفنن في اصطياد أولاد وبنات ربنا

ربنا يحفظنا​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 أغسطس 2009)

اهلا بيكي يا سيليفيا معانا في المنتدي

بالنسبة لمشكلتك فدي بسيطة كلنا لنا اصدقاء مسلمين نحبهم ولا نخشاهم لهذه الدرجة ولكن نتصرف بحكمة فقد يكون هناك اصدقاء مسيحيون ولكن قد يضرونا .. هل تدركين مقصدي

لذا تعاملي معاها ولكن بحكمة ومن تعاملك معها سوف تدركين ان كانت تستحق صداقتك ام لا 

اما بخصوص ما تحتاجينه بخصوص كليتك اظن ان هناك العديد مما يملكون الاضافات التي تحتاجينها وتعينك في دراستك وليست صديقتك هذه فقط

ربنا معاكي وتجتازي كليتك بنجاح

سلام ونعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*



اغريغوريوس قال:


> *كلامك فكرنا بقصة السامرية لما جة المسيح *
> 
> *المسيح كسر الحاجز بين السامرية وبين اليهود وغير السامرية وخلاها من انسانة خاطية صارت تبشر*
> *فالمسلمين اخواتك ولازم تحبيهم وتكوني صورة المسيح الحية ليهم*
> ...


*مشاركة أكثر من رائعة 
عزيزي اغريغوريوس
*


----------



## maged18 (12 أغسطس 2009)

سيلفيا200 قال:


> هااااااااااااااااااي
> انا سيلفيا راحه سنه تانيه كليه
> 
> باختصار معاي واحده مسلمه طيبه جداا بس انا بخاف من المسلمين اووي وبابا وماما دايم يحذروني منهم لدرجة ان تعاملاتي معهم تكاد تكون معدومه لكن البنت ديت حسيت انها طيبه بتتعامل معاي بكل احترام  ولما بطلب منها حاجه بتديهاني خصوصا انا في كلية طب ودايما بحتاج حاحاجات من صحابي
> ...





اولا انا برحب بيكي يا سليفيا 
ثانيا عاوز اقوللك حاجة لان انا شوفت كتير في دراستي بالمعهد هو اربع سنين وللاسف كانت عندنا مشكلة ان كان في بنت مسيحية ليها صديقة مسلمة للاسف سمعتها مش كويسة واحنا نصاحنها كتير لكن انتي ربنا يباركك غيرها تماما بالعكس انتي بتسالي وعاوزه حل للمشكلة اولا مهما لو كانت اطيب انسانة في الكون احذري من ان دينها بيحرض علي اسلمة البنات المسيحيات يعني ممكن الانسان يكون كويس في التعامل لكن في نفس الوقت جوه قلبه مش بيحب اي انسان مسيحي عشان دينه بيقوله كده وعلي اوك التعامل ما بينك وما بينها يكون كويس لكن تاخذي احتياطاتك يعني وعاوز قبل ما اقوللك الحاجات دي انا مش بقوللك كده الا لانك اختي في المسيح 
مينفعش انك تقوليلها اي سر ليكي وكمان ولا رقم موبايلك ولا رقم تليفون البيت وكمان متروحيش معها في اي مكان تكون معاملتك ليها علاقة زمالة في الكلية وعاوزك كمان تشوفي اي بنت مسيحية اكيد في بنات كويسين زيك وتكوني معهم  يعني انا هقولك حاجة بسيطة اكيد تعرفي ان كان في مسرحية اتعملت في اسكندرية وكان اسمها كنت اعمي والان ابصر والمسرحية دي عملت ضجة فيها تعرفي ليه لانها بتمثل اللي بيحصل بجد في الكليات والمعاهد وفي الحياة عموما 
وهي بتحكي ان في شاب مسيحي عنده تطلعت في الحياة ميهموش الحياة الابدية فالجماعة الاسلامية خلت واحد منهم صاحب هذا الشاب وبدأ انه يصور ليه المذكرات والمراجع والمحاضرات ويقوله احنا اصحاب مفيش فرق بنا وبدأ واحده واحده يتكلم معها في الدين ويهز ايمانه وفعلا راح معها تخيلي لو الحكاية لبنت كان الوضع تغيير لانها بنت وانا ببحث ليه هما عاوزين البنات المسيحيات اهم عندهم من الشباب يعني البنات في المقام الاول فدلوقتي خليكي علي علاقة الزمالة من بعيد لبعيد وزي ما قولتلك في الاول اوكي لحد لما تلاقي بنت مسيحية او مجموعة بنات كويسين تكوني مهعم احسن وفي نفس لوقت تكوني علاقة مع البنت دي مجرد سلام ازيك تمام اوك باااي يعني هقوللك تجربة شخصية حصلت معايا لما كنت في الدراسة كان تقريبا كل اصحابي مسلمين وعلي فكرة انا بندم علي الفترة دي لان الفترة دي كنت بعيد عن ربنا والدرس ده خلاني عرفت من المستحيل ان تحصل صداقة بين مسلم ومسيحي لان كل واحد شخصيته مختلفه من خلال دينه يعني لو حصلت مشكلة لاقدر الله او كان عندك استفسار الرد عليها من المسلم غير من المسيحي ياريت اكون رديت عليكي


----------



## الهاشميه (12 أغسطس 2009)

مراحب

شئ لا يصدق رغم انني اعيش في دوله مسلمه الا انني لا اخشى من المسيحيين بينما انتم في مصر كان من المفترض ان يكون الخوف بينكم معدوم لانكم من الصغر يتعايش المسلم مع المسيحي 

خوفكي من صديقتك المسلمه غير مبرر ابدااااااااااااااااا اما النصائح التي تلقيتها من بعض الاعضاء المسيحيين بان لا تذهبي الى بيتها ............. الخ فهي نصائح غير ذات اهميه لان ربما كانت صديقتك او بالاصح زميلتك المسلمه ايضا متخوفه من التعامل معكي ولكن ليس مثل خوفكي فهو مبالغ كثيرا 

نصيحة مني لا تخافي فنحن بشر ولسنا شياطين مثلما يصورنا البعض ...............

تعاملي معها مثلما تتعاملين مع اي مسيحيه


----------



## antonius (12 أغسطس 2009)

طبعا انا...لست في مركز لاعطائكي النصيحة!! فانا بصراحة لغاية اللحظة دي..لم افهم ما يدور في مصر من تعامل طائفي بشكل تام!..! وانا لم اخطي خطوة واحدة هناك ولم اعش..ولذلك لا اعرف بما اجيبكي..
..
لكني شخصياً..وانا عراقي وعندنا ليس هناك طائفية كما في مصر...وكنت في الثانوية في مدرسة كلها مسلمون...مجموع المسيحيين فيها اقل من عشرة...وكنت المسيحي الوحيد في صفي...عموماً...كل اصدقائي كانوا مسلمين..بالرغم من تحفضاتي الكثيرة على الاسلام! 
فليس كل مسلم بالهوية هو مسلم ارهابي !! والخوف لا لم اعرفه! 
لم اكن ادخلهم بيتي...ولكننا كنا نخرج سويا وفي المدرسة دائما سوية..الخ..ولليوم وبعد خروجي من العراق بسنوات مازلت على اتصال بهم...
..
فانا عمري لم اعامل احدا على اساس دينه !!! وليس من مبادئي ذلك..هذا عنّي
..
اما انتي فلأنكي فتاة وفي مصر..فبالتاكيد الوضع عندكم مختلف!!! ولذلك لا اعرف اجابة لسؤالكي


----------



## antonius (12 أغسطس 2009)

> رغم انني اعيش في دوله مسلمه الا انني لا اخشى من المسيحيين


وهل اذى مسيحيو الشرق في تاريخهم كله حشرة ليخافهم احد؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 أغسطس 2009)

مهلاً يا أخت الهاشميه
الحذر واج, و هو ليس من فراغ بل من حالات عاشها الأقباط خلال فترة طويلة, فمن حقهم الحذر و الخوف.


----------



## الهاشميه (12 أغسطس 2009)

في الحقيقة يوم عن يوم احمد الله اني لا اعيش في دولة متعددة الاديان ..لانني ارى اننا لانتفق ابدا وان الكراهية هي السائدة بيننا اكثر من الخوف ...خاصة في مصر.... فأنا شخصيا لا أكره المسحيين .... كان الله في عون المسلمين والمسحيين في مصر    

اما قول الاخ انهم لم يؤذوا حتى حشرة.... المسيحي لايؤذي المسلم فقط فهو يؤذي اخاه المسيحي ايضا وكذلك المسلم لا يؤذي المسيحي فقط وبل المسلم ايضا ( لا اعمم البعض فقط )..... هكذا هي الحياة على الاقل كيفما اعيشها واراها 


My Rock  صحيح الحذر واجب ولكن يجب عدم المبالغة


----------



## My Rock (12 أغسطس 2009)

الهاشميه قال:


> my rock  صحيح الحذر واجب ولكن يجب عدم المبالغة



نعم و هذا ما نحاول توصيله للأخت, ان تأخذ الحذر لكن بدون مبالغة و تعميم, فليس كل المسلمين يريدون أذية المسيحيين, بالعكس لنا اصدقاء شخصين تربطنا معهم علاقة رائعة, لا احد ينكر ذلك او يحاول تهميش هذه العلاقات إطلاقاً


----------



## antonius (12 أغسطس 2009)

> اما قول الاخ انهم لم يؤذوا حتى حشرة.... المسيحي لايؤذي المسلم فقط فهو يؤذي اخاه المسيحي ايضا وكذلك المسلم لا يؤذي المسيحي فقط وبل المسلم ايضا ( لا اعمم البعض فقط )..... هكذا هي الحياة على الاقل كيفما اعيشها واراها


عزيزتي...انا لا اتكلم عن جريمة عادية..انا اتكلم عن جرائم عقائدية بسبب ايمان البعض..وحسب ما نرى..فالمسيحي لا يرتكب هذه الجرائم ..اما المسلم..فتاريخه الحديث والمعاصر (ان تجاهلنا التاريخ القديم لبعدنا الزمني عنه)...فنرى مذابح ومجازر وجرائم لا تعد ولا تحصى!! ليس فقط بحق المسيحيين..بل بحق اتباع ديانات اخرى ايضا..او حتى طوائف مسلمة!!


> احمد الله اني لا اعيش في دولة متعددة الاديان ..


وانا احمد الله اني اعيش في دولة متعددة الاديان! 
بالمناسبة!!..!! لا يوجد دولة كل سكانها مسلمين .. عدا الصومال.. والسعودية كل مواطنيها المجنسين هم مسلمين..ولكن فيها مسيحيين يعملون هناك! والصومال لا يتكلم اهلها العربية من اساسه!


----------



## Strident (12 أغسطس 2009)

الأخت الهاشمية:

لم يضر المسيحيون حشرة...نعم هناك استثناءات كأشخاص لكن نحن نتحدث بالصفة الجمعية كمسيحيين...

هل أبداً وجدت جماعة الإخوان المسيحيون؟ هل وجدت مسيحي يفجر نفسه أو يقتل دفاعاً عن كنيسة؟
نحن نتحدث عن الصفة الجمعية هنا!

أما الأخت سيلفيا صاحبة السؤال...

فالكتاب المقدس واضح:

"ها أنا أرسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب...فكونوا بسطاء كالحمام و حكماء كالحيات"

عليكي أن تحبيها من كل قلبك و من كل نفسك...تساعديها بأن تعطيها محاضرات مثلاً...تسألين عليها إن غابت...إلخ...فقد اوصانا الرب ان نحب حتى أعداءنا...و الذين يسيئون إلينا...

لكن أيضاً عليكي أن تحذري و تتعظي من الحوادث المتكررة في مصر بالذات...كثير من حالات الخطف و الاغتصاب و القتل...و فعلاً أعتقد أن أباك و أمك معهم حق في منعك من الذهاب لبيتها لأنه مهما حصل لا يمكنك ضمان 100% أنها لا تنتمي للذئاب الخاطفة...

تعاملي بحب تام مع الكل...لكن من فضلك و أرجوك احذري...

كم من مرة سمعنا عن اناس ذهبوا لأصدقائهم و كانوا من هذه الذئاب و هم يجيدون اخفاء ذلك...مخدر بسيط في كوب عصير هي كل ما احتاجه الأمر لتضيع هذه الضحايا...

تعاملي بحب تام مع الكل، لكن أرجوك احذري فنحن في عصر أسود و زمن صعب، و بلد لم يعد يعرف الحب و السلام، و أناس أردياء، ينطبق عليهم الآية:

"بل تأتي ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يقدم خدمة لله"

الرب يحفظك و يبارك حياتك
صل لأجلي


----------



## maged18 (13 أغسطس 2009)

الهاشميه قال:


> مراحب
> 
> شئ لا يصدق رغم انني اعيش في دوله مسلمه الا انني لا اخشى من المسيحيين بينما انتم في مصر كان من المفترض ان يكون الخوف بينكم معدوم لانكم من الصغر يتعايش المسلم مع المسيحي
> 
> ...



يا اخت هاشمية انتي بتقولي انك بتحبي المسيحين اوكي ده رائك الشخصي طيب لو قال ليكي احد الشيوخ لابد تثبتي ايمانك بالاسلام بانك كل البنات المسيحيات تخليهم يتاسلمه لانهم كافرات وهذا هو الذي يحصل بمصر وعندما البنت تثق بالبنت المسلمة وبتدخل بيتها تلاقي نفسها قد اغتصبت علي يد الشيوخ ويتم اختيارها بين امرين ان تتأسلم ام ينفضح امرها لانهم بيكونوا بيصور هذا العمل القذر تخيلي نفسك انتي في هذا الوضع ما مدي يكون احساسك ولو مش مصدقه ياريت تتصفحي المنتدي هتلاقي كذا حالة حصلت او كادت تحصل لولا ستر ربنا 
البنت المسلمة تخاف من البنت المسيحية من ايه المسيحين ليس عندهم الاخوان المسلمين وليس عندهم بن لادن وليس عندهم حزب الله وليس عندهم جماعة التكفير والجهاد ليس عندهم اي جماعة تحرض او تحفز علي خطف البنات المسلمات يا اخت هاشمية الخطاء من عند المسلمين ده في مصيبة تانية في شيخ من الشيوخ قال انه يتوعد بأسلمة كل البنات المسيحيات وانا باذن ربنا هجبلك الرابط اللي فيه الفديو ده هل في اي شخص من كل الطوائف المسيحية قال هحلي كل بنات المسلمات بنات مسيحيات اتحداكي اتحداكي اتحداكي بعمري كله لاني اعرف مسيحيتي جدا وبتعاليمها التي تعالمتها بإرداتي وليس بالغصب كما انتم تفعلون 
وانتي بتقولي انها تتعامل مع البنت المسلمة كما تتعامل مع البنت المسيحية وانا بقولك من المستحيل لان انا كانت لي تجربة كل صحابي مسلمين وللاسف طريقة تفكيرهم غير طريقة الصاحب المسيحي وهقولك مثال بسيط انا اتعرفت علي بنت من موقع تعارف وفجاء بدات يكون من ناحيتها حب فسالت اصحابي المسلمين قوليلي ياعم وايه المشكلة عشلك يومين في حد لاقي بنت تحبه لكن اصحابي المسيحين قالوا اوكي لازم في الاول تفهمها ان نتعرف علي بعض اكتر اكون صادق معها وهي تكون صادقة معي نكون اصدقاء في الاول تسال نفسها مشاعرها دي حقيقية هذا هو الفرق بين تفكير المسلم وتفكير المسيحي وهذه تجربة شخصية حقيقية حصلت من اسبوعين


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (13 أغسطس 2009)

*يا اخت الهاشمية ليس هنا حوار اسلامي فيه قسم للحوار الاسلامي هنا فقط مسيحيات*​


----------



## سيلفيا200 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا                                           وكمان شكرا للاخت المسلمه   لانني مقتنعه جدا بما تقوليه فنحن كما نخاف منكم انتم تخافون منا   وهكذا لن يؤذي احدنا الاخر


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2009)

الأخوة الأحباء, القسم هذا للأسئلة المسيحية فقط. من يريد النقاش في الإسلاميات يتفضل بطرح ما لديه في  	 		 			*منتدى الحوار الإسلامي*
سأكتفي بحذف الردود الخارجة, منتظر تعاونكم في عدم تكرار هذا الحالة.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## maged18 (13 أغسطس 2009)

سيلفيا200 قال:


> شكرا لكم جميعا                                           وكمان شكرا للاخت المسلمه   لانني مقتنعه جدا بما تقوليه فنحن كما نخاف منكم انتم تخافون منا   وهكذا لن يؤذي احدنا الاخر



انا بختلف معاكي يا اختي سيلفيا انهم بيخافوا منا سؤال هل احنا زيهم عندنا جماعات مهمتها الاولي الخطف والقتل لا يوجد عندنا مثل هذه الافعال فما هو الشي الذي يخافون منه الا اذا لو صدق ان دينهم ليس دين حق عاوزك يا اختي سيلفيا تفكري كويس انتي وغيرك من البنات المسيحيات للاسف شايلين صليب وهو انكم بنات رب المجد يسوع ارجوكي لا تخدعك مظاهر الطيبة والخوف التي تظهرها البنات المسلمات ياريت لو فعلا بتحبي ربنا تدخل علي الرابط ده الرابط ده في قصة بنت (  بعد عودتها ، الفتاة نرمين جمال مترى تصرح ان زميلتها شاركت فى مخطط لأسلمتها)  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=90357
الرابط ده البنت بتحكي مخطط اسلامتها انا مش فاهم ليه البنات دائما تقول لا لما صاحبيتي المسلمة لا بلاش طيب ما انتي عندك بنات مسيحيات تروح الكنيسة مع بعض تكونوا في حياة شركة مع بعض باسم رب المجد يسوع لكن انتي صاحبتك المسلمة قوليلي هتعملي ايه معاها هي بتروح الجامع انتي بتروحي الكنيسة انتي بتسمعي من الاباء الكاهنة والخدام كلام حلو وبسيط كلام يدي سلام وامان البنت المسلمة بتسمع لابد اتقاتلوا يارب ششت جمعهم يارب انصرنا علي القوم الكافرين 
البنت المسيحية بتكون من ناحية اليمين بتسمع كلام غير البنت اللي بتسمعه البنت المسلمة زي
البنت المسلمة يقولون لها انتي عورة مسببة للعثرات اهم شيء الحجاب 
نشوف بقي البنت المسيحية بالعكس ربنا بيحبك اه فعلا انتي ممكن تكوني مسبب للعثرة بس كمان الشاب مسبب ايضا للعثرة وفي انجيل معلمنا متي البشير الاصحاح 18 من اية 7 الي الاية 9 
[Q-BIBLE]ويل العالم من العثرات ! فلابد ان تأتي العثرات, ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تأتي العثرة فإن اعثرتك يدك او رجلك فاقطعها والقها عنك خير لك ان تدخل الحياة اعرج او اقطع من ان تلقي في النار الابدية ولك يدان ورجلان . وإن اعثرتك عينيك فاقلعها وألقاها عنك خير لك ان تدخل اللحياة اعور من ان تلقى في جهنم النار ولك عينان[/Q-BIBLE]
الايات متفسره لوحدها يعني رب المجد هنا بيقول ان العالم مليء بالعثرات لكن احذروا ويل لمن تاتي من العثرة وايضا الذي يستجيب لهذه العثرة 
[Q-BIBLE] اما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امراة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه (مت  5 :  28) [/Q-BIBLE]
وهذا يعني ايضا ان الرجال اذا نظر الي امراة وتكون هذه النظرة بشهوة فقد زني بها في قلبه يعني رب المجد يسوع ليس عنده تفرقة للرجل او للانثي الجنسين واحد الرجل انسان بشري بيخطأ والمراة انسانة بشرية بتخطأ عرفتي تعاليم دينا غير تعاليم دينهم وربنا يرشدك لطريقه


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (13 أغسطس 2009)

سلام المسيح سيلفيا
انا مع كل من قال لكى ان تسمعى كلام والديك فى طريقة التعامل مع المسلمين
ولكن لى كلمه لكى نعم يجب ان تكونى حريصه فى التعامل مع الكل ولكن ليس لدرجة الخوف 
فالخوف خطيه وعدم ثقه فى ربنا وفى نفسك ( كونوا بسطاء كالحمام وحكماء كالحيات ) هذا قو الكتاب
فكونى على ثقه طالما تعاملك مع اى احد فى حدود لن يكون هناك مشكله باذن المسيح
وارجوكى يا دكتوره كونى حريصه ولا تكونى خائفه لان الخوف يدمر الحياه


----------



## fredyyy (19 أغسطس 2009)

سيلفيا200 قال:


> ............. بس انا بخاف............. وبابا وماما دايم يحذروني
> تعاملاتي ............. بتتعامل معاي بكل احترام .............
> 
> .............  اتعامل معها ولا .............  انا محتاااااااااااااااااااره


 

*أختي سيلفيا *

*مش عيب إننا نخاف !!! لكن المشكلة إن خوفنا يستمر *

*ويتسبب هذا الخوف في نتائج سلبية ....  ُتفسد حياتك *

*نريد أن لا نعالج موضوع خوفنا ... بل أن نعالج **دواخلنا *

*لكي لا نخاف هذا ما يجب أن نفعله*


*فمثلاً أنا أخاف من الأسد ... إن سألت نفسي لماذا ؟*

*سوف أعرف أن أواجه الأسد دون خوف *​ 
*ما الذي يجعلني أخاف ... عدم تسُلحي بالأسلحه الكافية للدفاع عن النفس *

*هكذا الانسان الذي يخاف من مواجهة إنسان آخر *

*يخافه لأنه لا يمتلك المقومات التي تؤمنه ضد ما يُخيفه منه*

*تعالى نشوف الكتاب المُقدس قال إيه *

تيموثاوس الثانية 3 : 15 
وَأَنَّكَ مُنْذُ الطُّفُولِيَّةِ *تَعْرِفُ الْكُتُبَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ،* *الْقَادِرَةَ* أَنْ *تُحَكِّمَكَ* لِلْخَلاَصِ، 
بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ. 

 
*فعدم تسلحنا بالمعرفة الكتابية هو سر وجود الخوف في دواخلنا *

*كيف أرد ... بماذا أرد ... لا أعرف الرد ... ما تأثير ردي ... ما هو رد فعل الآخر *


*للحديث بقية *​


----------



## veronika (19 أغسطس 2009)

ا*ولا : اهلا بيكي يا سيلفيا انتي نورتي المنتدى و مستنيين مواضيعك و مشاركاتك معانا

ثانيا: انا في الكليه مش معايا و لا طالبه مسيحيه في الدفعه و مكنش ينفع ابطل اتعامل مع كل زميلاتي علشان مسلمين لكن اتعاملت معاهم عااادي جدا و في محبه و بساعدهم كتير جدا لو محتاجين اي حاجه و بحاول بجد اني اكون مثال للمحبه اللي المسيح قالنا عليها و برضه علاقتي بهم مش بتاثر على علاقتي بالكنيسه و لا بربنا و كمان انا حريصه برده مش بروح بيوتهم ولا كلام من ده لان الحرص واجب برضه و حتى في الاجازه ممكن اتصل بهم مش كل العلاقه مصلحه و دراسه لازم يكون في محبه برضه من غير مصالح و انا بقى لى كده تلات سنين و كله كويس و برضه ليا اصحاب مسحيين و بنبقى مع بعض في الصيف
انت اتعاملي عادي و بكل محبه و متخليش الخوف يسيطر عليكي 
خليكي حريصه و متروحيش بيوت حد 
والاحسن تاخدي الموضوع ببساطه و متكونيش خايفه اكتر من اللازم
و ربنا معاكي و تبقي اشطر دكتوره يا قمر
و اسفه اني طولت عليكي​*


----------



## Kiril (19 أغسطس 2009)

انا مع فيرونيكا في الكلام اللي قالته لأن هو ده الصح
و ده اللي بنحاول نقوله


----------



## N-a-D-a (19 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: عايزه اجابه بسرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررعه*



سيلفيا200 قال:


> انا معاكي لكن انا بخاف منهم اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي


 
ليه كده بس يا سيلفيا
احنا مش بناكل حد ​

.
بس بما ان صاحبتك دي طيبة زي ما قلتي اتعاملي معاها كإنسان 
*............*
و الاحتراس بيكون من كل غريب بغض النظر عن دينه​ 
و بالتوفيق يا قمرة​ 
.​


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2009)

سيلفيا200 قال:


> *............. بس انا بخاف............. وبابا وماما دايم يحذروني *
> *تعاملاتي **............. اتعامل معها ولا لأ ............. انا محتاااااااااااااااااااره*


 


*بعيدًا عن التوجهات بالتعامل وعدمه ... وبعيدًا عن تقييم الناس فهاذا ليس موضوعنا*

*أقول بكل يقين **إن *​
*المعرفة الكتابية المؤسَّسة على الحق الإلهي *

*والمثبَّتـة على الإيمـان الحقيـقي بالمسيـح *

*المدعـوم بالإختـبـارات العمـلية الناتـجة *

*عن حياة الشركة الخاصة مع المسيح *

*والسلام المبني على الثقة بالمسيح *

*والشركة العامـة مع المؤمنين *

*والقـلـب الممـلوء بالمــحبـة *

*تمنع تأثير الخوف السلبي *

*عن من يعيش هذة الحياة *



*الأساس *
أفسس 2 : 20 
*مَبْنِيِّينَ* عَلَى *أَسَاسِ* الرُّسُلِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ، *وَيَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ نَفْسُهُ حَجَرُ الزَّاوِيَةِ*​*الثبات*
يوحنا 15 : 7 
إِنْ *ثَبَتُّمْ* فِيَّ *وَثَبَتَ كلاَمِي فِيكُمْ* تَطْلُبُونَ مَا تُرِيدُونَ فَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ. 
كولوسي 1 : 23 
إِنْ *ثَبَتُّمْ* عَلَى الإِيمَانِ، *مُتَأَسِّسِينَ* وَ*رَاسِخِينَ* وَغَيْرَ مُنْتَقِلِينَ عَنْ رَجَاءِ الإِنْجِيلِ، .............​*الإختبارات العملية *
يوحنا الأولى 1 : 1 
اَلَّذِي كَانَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ، الَّذِي *سَمِعْنَاهُ،* الَّذِي *رَأَيْنَاهُ* بِعُيُونِنَا، الَّذِي *شَاهَدْنَاهُ،* *وَلَمَسَتْهُ* أَيْدِينَا، 
*مِنْ جِهَةِ كَلِمَةِ الْحَيَاةِ*. ​*حياة الشركة الخاصة *
لوقا 10 : 39 
وَكَانَتْ لِهَذِهِ أُخْتٌ تُدْعَى مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي *جَلَسَتْ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ* وَكَانَتْ *تَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَهُ*. ​*السلام المبني على الثقة *
يوحنا 14 : 27 
*سلاَماً* أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. *سلاَمِي* أُعْطِيكُمْ. لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا. 
*لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ* قُلُوبُكُمْ *وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ*. ​*الشركة العامة مع المؤمنين *
اعمال الرسل 16 : 13 
وَفِي يَوْمِ السَّبْتِ خَرَجْنَا إِلَى خَارِجِ الْمَدِينَةِ عِنْدَ نَهْرٍ حَيْثُ 
*جَرَتِ* *الْعَادَةُ أَنْ تَكُونَ صَلاَةٌ* فَجَلَسْنَا وَكُنَّا نُكَلِّمُ النِّسَاءَ اللَّوَاتِي اجْتَمَعْنَ. 
اعمال الرسل 1 : 14 
هَؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ كَانُوا *يُواظِبُونَ بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ وَالطِّلْبَةِ* 
مَعَ النِّسَاءِ وَمَرْيَمَ أُمِّ يَسُوعَ وَمَعَ إِخْوَتِهِ. ​*المحبة وفاعليتها *
يوحنا الأولى 4 : 18 
*لاَ خَوْفَ* فِي *الْمَحَبَّةِ،* بَلِ *الْمَحَبَّةُ* الْكَامِلَةُ *تَطْرَحُ الْخَوْفَ* إِلَى خَارِجٍ ......​


----------

